# Can i put 2 tanks of same dimensions on top and bottom frame of metal stand?



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

ive gota 90 gal and a 75 gal which are both the same floor dimensions.

but ive only got one metal big als stand. Its also got a frame near the bottom of the legs for extra support so its not wobbly. could i put my 90 gal where its supposed to be, and the 75 gal on the bbottom braces?

anyone know if the bottom braces can support it?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Sure can. I've seen some less trusting people than I stack some wood planks in the middle, or on the two sides, between the floor and bottom of the lower shelf of the stand. But I've never experienced, witnessed, this being a problem unless the stand is rusted or poorly constructed.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The lower shelf is attached the same way as the top one, so will hold the same amount of weight.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

awesome thanks guys, looks i dont need to go out and buy cinderblocks


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

The stand can probably take it....can the floor?


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> The stand can probably take it....can the floor?


yea its in my basement. I wont put anything above 90 gallons on a mainfloor after seeing how my floor is supported


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

make sure to take pics if it doesn't work..hahaha


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Totally hijacking this thread, but it's the same thing.

I have a 36x12 two tier metal stand and on the bottom is a ~30 gallon (36x12x18) and on the top I want to put a 45 gallon tall tank (36x12x24) which I think tall tanks are unusual? Anyways, does anyone have experience with putting tall tanks on these stands? That's like an extra 150 lbs of water.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I would think it should be fine. Also depends on if the weight is being held by the welds or by the verticals, maybe.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

By the looks of it, the welds. I think all these metal two-tier stands are made the same though.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

im going to try and squeeze some 2x4s just under the frame. that way im safe


----------

